
Tech Workers Get Choosy About Changing Jobs - realdlee
http://www.wsj.com/articles/tech-workers-get-choosy-about-changing-jobs-1458086282
======
techhiring
Great Read. Eye opening as in house recruiters jobs are on the line now. And
interesting how candidates are asking about finances and stability which all
along people should be asking these questions when interviewing for a company
to spend the next 5-10 or more years of their live working for this company

------
ethicalj8
If you're not asking about the financial legs of a company, you're not doing
your deligence and not asking the right questions. If the people in the
company aren't answering the questions completely and with transparency,
you're talking to the wrong people.

------
ethicalj8
PS btw, only at risk of loosing our jobs if we hire people that aren't aligned
with the mission and ask these questions.

